# My experience with OSTA RX



## ryansm (May 19, 2012)

First off let me thank IML for bringing this to the market I have thoroughly enjoyed Osta RX. I'm going to rank this product as a 10 and here is why. First, we must look at its unique placement in our arsenal of anabolic agents, suppression is minimal at best and from my recent bloods there was no effect on my cholesterol or liver panels. So what we have here is something truly unique and worthy of consideration imo in PCT or as a bridge, stacked during cycle and even potentially used on long 12+ week cycles solo. Secondly, the positive effects I got from it are comparable to certain AAS/PH's. I noticed a nice muscle pump/fullness, increased vascularity and libido, hardening of muscles, leaning out even on a rather crappy diet, nice steady strength gains, quicker recovery in between sets and training sessions along with a nice benefit of easing pain in my joints after about 3 weeks. I unfortunately could not afford a hormone panel this time around, but my libido is normal and I feel perfectly fine...I know purely conjecture, but I certainly do not feel that any suppression has taken place unlike a heavy cycle.

I took it for about 5 weeks and dosed for the most part 3 pills a day and gained ~5 very lean pounds


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

Any sides??   I have read sarms can cause vision problems.


----------



## ryansm (May 19, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Any sides??   I have read sarms can cause vision problems.


None, Osta seems to not have the vision sides like S4 does


----------



## jwa (May 19, 2012)

very nice


----------



## packers6211 (May 19, 2012)

nice review bro! I was thinking of picking this up and I saw it on Orbitnutrition.com  on sale as well. Ryansm would you say to take this solo or with stack?


----------



## ryansm (May 20, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> nice review bro! I was thinking of picking this up and I saw it on Orbitnutrition.com  on sale as well. Ryansm would you say to take this solo or with stack?



First time go solo, but it is very versatile and can certainly be stacked in many ways, so any future cycles run it by me and I'll let you know.


----------



## emitecaps (May 21, 2012)

Can you post your bloodwork?


----------



## ryansm (May 22, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> Can you post your bloodwork?



I can post numbers later, do not have the official copy since my doc just read them to me over the phone, everything was in normal ranges


----------



## OMEGAx (May 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Fitnbuf (May 25, 2012)

GREAT review.  I can pass this to my hubby.  Thank you for posting this


----------

